# air to air or liquid to air?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I've been reading alot to learn more and to give my self options(want to be different). I checked out some liquid to air intercoolers and the consistent air temps look real appealing to me. The only down side I see is the fact you need a coolent resivor and pump and heat exchanger. There would be plenty of room for the heat exchanger in front the rad., or maybe swap to a auto rad. to take advantage of the auto trans cooling ports. Another bonus would be the shorter intake plumbing I'd beable to run. What else should I consider?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the price of the air to water and the air to air is alot...and the air to air's do a really good job-more than you would need, considering the amoutn of power that your GA16 would be pumping out...i dunno alot about air to waters, but i do know that they are alot less common, and more expensive because of it...ide save the money, buy a air to air FMIC, and use the money i saved to build the motor up a little...


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

You know thats why I asked. Ive maybe read about one or two cars using them. And in those cases it was because there were placement issues. So a liquid to air are more costly. I compared prices last night and they are. It was just a idea. Price does govern alot of the mods I've done thus far.(ps headr was more a headache than it was worth and now it looks like crap) Live and learn. I'm slowly putting it all together. It would be cool to see one in a sentra though. I take it they are also used in applications were heat(intake charge temps) are a major consern. I.E. a drag car. Were the engines are tuned close to the edge of detination.


----------

